# Even I have no idea what to call this one



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I may have completly lost it this time 










Even I have no idea what to call this one, somewhere underneigth its built on a USA Speeder chassis, a bunch of spare 


parts and about a year of pent up creativity. Stuff just has to explode out of my skull sometimes


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic 

This reminds me of that Ugliest Dog in the world photo. 

A face that only a mother (Vic) could love. 

Keep them coming Vic


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

Clearly, it is a Lowrider.

Reminds me a lot of something one might see in LA, where ground clearance is not an issue. Don't forget to put in some hydraulics...


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

The Toonerville Trolley's backup steam loco?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic; 

It's small, and it's somewhat ugly and "twisted." It may be deceptively strong for it's size. How about Gollum? Kinda' fits. "Yesssssss! Yessssss, my Precious! They thinks we can't even pull ourselves, BUT we'll show them, won't we my Precious! Then they'll know better than to make fun of Poor Smeagol! Gollum! Gollum!!" 

My $0.02, 
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A Mother's Love?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 28 Jun 2011 01:49 PM 
A Mother's Love? 

Actually that's not bad ...I already have one called the "Mule's Relief " that kinda fits in ...


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

"Whiskey Delight' goldprospectors purchase after he found the glory Hole(might looked good to him when the booze level reached his eyeballs!!! 

Manfred


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Vic, you had to have had it in order to have lost it !!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Whatever you name it; it's just... insane! 
I LOVE IT!


----------

